# Trouble identifying components of this wall!



## Kluchhard (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello, Forum 

Im very new to anything concerning carpentry/electrical/ect. and am just now do research on it. Im trying to do a plaster job on the water damage in my apartment, but dont really know what is what yet. Im most questioning the paper like substance behind the paint, but in front of what I assume it the plaster itself. Any input is appreciated and I've attached a photo for reference. Thanks in advance.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 10, 2016)

Looks like drywall, which is gypsum sandwiched between two layers of paper. The front paper is shredded and the gypsum is falling apart. I can't tell if we are looking at the backing paper still on the wall or a layer of something else (like old plaster) still in place. How old is the house? There are not many newer houses that have plaster walls.


----------



## Kluchhard (Oct 10, 2016)

@Slownsteady It's actually an apartment, Im not sure exactly how old. But it looks like a thick, maybe cardboardy piece of paper. Its torn off, and behind what I think is primer and then he actual paint.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 10, 2016)

Welcome to the site, that does look like drywall. The paper when wet will support mold and needs to be removed The picture is a little confusing. Is that sheet poly behind it?


----------

